# planted rhom tank



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

heres bite- T


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

That is an awsome pic!














nice setup and rhom


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

holy sh*t that setup is A+. How much light you running? Are those microswords in the front?


----------



## blackandgold4ever05 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

SeedlessOne said:


> holy sh*t that setup is A+. How much light you running? Are those microswords in the front?


3.9 watts in 180 gal. micro swords are on he left side of the rocks and hairgrass is on the right.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

that has to be the sickest rhom ive ever seen besides the ones that are 14in +


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sapir said:


> that has to be the sickest rhom ive ever seen besides the ones that are 14in +


ya just got him. he is around 8-9 in.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

That tank looks so cool, love the planted look.

How long did it take to get a pick with his mouth open?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sweet tank dude


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

looks awesome. full tank shot?


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

nice rhom man, and the pose is cool too!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

FULL TANK SHOT BRO! that looks sick!


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

traumatic said:


> FULL TANK SHOT BRO! that looks sick!


savage photo savage looking fish, very good condition


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

wouldnt that grass like plant need alittle more light..?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

cueball said:


> FULL TANK SHOT BRO! that looks sick!


I couldn't find my wide angle lens so I had the stitch two photos together. It is the same tank as always. 180 gal.....3.9 wph......CO2........fluval fx-5 and 405 filter......2 powerheads


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Brian5150 said:


> That tank looks so cool, love the planted look.
> 
> How long did it take to get a pick with his mouth open?


i got a lot of them in about 30 min.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

awesome just awesome


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

WOW nice setup bro! I can tell alot of hard work went into it!
I have wanted to plant my 180g for so long now but this tank have given me alot of motivation to do it. I just want to get some details from you..

The C02..i'm assuming it's a pressurized system? Can you tell me what you are running exactly?
What lighting do you have that is giving you 3.9wpg=700watts?

I was thinking of building a retrofit unit using 3 metal halides with 6700k bulbs, It might be easier.
also, what are you using for your substrate?

I think thats it for now.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> WOW nice setup bro! I can tell alot of hard work went into it!
> I have wanted to plant my 180g for so long now but this tank have given me alot of motivation to do it. I just want to get some details from you..
> 
> The C02..i'm assuming it's a pressurized system? Can you tell me what you are running exactly?
> ...


I have to be at work so I will post better pics of my system later today. But yes I am running a 5 lb C)2 tank and my lighting is just a rough estament. I did the math and it is actually 4.2 wpg...I am running 96 watt X8 CF with cooling fans. I all I use is pool filter sand with flurish tabs next to each plant.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

ryanimpreza said:


> heres bite- T


i have this photo of your fish on my desktop excellent photo


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

jacks said:


> heres bite- T


i have this photo of your fish on my desktop excellent photo
[/quote]
heres another shot.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Whoa, great pics!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

good nominee for potm.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just an amazing tank and fish.

Incredible setup. Good job.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I have debated on putting pool filter sand or moon sand in my elong tank. Cant decide if I want him to be dark or not. That Rhom is very happy you can deff tell. Great job!!!!!!! Amazing tank!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

amazing. any full tank shot's?


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

shoal king said:


> amazing. any full tank shot's?


ryan put a full tank shot on the first page. It is a Very Beutiful tank ryan


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Pit_man said:


> amazing. any full tank shot's?


ryan put a full tank shot on the first page. It is a Very Beutiful tank ryan








[/quote]
thanks..this tank takes a lot of work and time. I just started changing the scape around and ordered new plants. Its going to be sick when I am done and it grows out.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Be sure to keep this thread updated. Great job.


----------

